# Where do women get sexual advice?



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

For me, I usually get sexual advice from research on the internet, or books before the internet. I never talk about sex specifics with friends. I'm talking about actual mechanics. For example, if I want to lick the taco more effectively, I don't call a friend and say "hey Bob, how do you lick p$ssy?" Instead, I do research. 
Are women the same or do they get together periodically and talk about stuff like this?
Just curious because out of the blue my wife, without ever asking or talking about this, shoved a vibrator up my butt while giving me a BJ. I am not complaining, just wondering where women get their sex mechanics information.


----------



## Hicks (Jan 14, 2011)

Penthouse Forum


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

I happen to be a mind reader....well according to myself...my wife not so much.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

Lila said:


> Okay, so now that you opened up the can of worms..... what was your response to your wife's _surprise_?


She hates talking about sex. In her "good girl" mind, if we don't talk about it, it never happened. I did nothing other than open up my legs and said Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh:smthumbup:


----------



## kag123 (Feb 6, 2012)

Same as you. In my experience a lot of men seem to think that women get together and talk about sex non stop (like the private specifics of what happens in each encounter). I have met women like this but not as often as men seem to perceive. Maybe the stereotype came from sex and the city, I don't know. I have listened to such conversation and heard a lot more of it back when we were all in our dating days, but now that we are all married we are all pretty private about our sex lives. Only a specific concern may be brought up once in awhile (usually....why doesn't he want sex as often as I think he should? Or the opposite....it's it crazy that he wants sex so much? Do you all have to meet this level of frequency too?)

The rest comes from thorough independent research and talking to H.

I do pick up a cosmo mag when we're in line at a store once in awhile and flip to the sex tips and read some to my H as if I am seriously taking notes. Mostly to scare him because those tips are just god awful.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

When I was younger, I learned about sex mostly from those "disgusting" and "trashy" historical romance novels that I've had more than a few gentlemen piously look down their noses at me for reading. 

Also, from an uninhibited and naturally curious approach to sex with a trusted partner, to whom I paid close attention. In other words, I trusted him completely, liked his body and enjoyed sex, so trying different things to see what we both liked was just a natural part of learning together.

ETA: I've never had a detailed conversation about the specifics of my sex life with any of my female friends. Nor have I ever heard of any ladies I know IRL actually doing that.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

The internet is a good source, if you're careful about picking the sites to use, or have a good bullsh*t and bias filter. Aside from that, I'd _guess _that many women get their "advice" from Cosmo and even less reliable sources!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

UMP said:


> Just curious because out of the blue my wife, without ever asking or talking about this, shoved a vibrator up my butt while giving me a BJ. * I am not complaining*, just wondering where women get their sex mechanics information.


:rofl:

Books, porn, friends, movies, internet, TAM


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Married but Happy said:


> Aside from that, I'd _guess _that many women get their "advice" from Cosmo and even less reliable sources!


Interestingly, I've never even thumbed through a Cosmo. I'll have to grab one sometime to see what all the fuss is always about.


----------



## DayDream (May 25, 2011)

Porno. From talking with my lovers during. Articles that happen along in mags or online.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

DayDream said:


> Porno. From talking with my lovers during. Articles that happen along in mags or online.


Wife hates porn. I've tried to introduce it while together and it's always a fail. I myself, try to stay away from it when alone. Not always successful, but have been doing really well. I just thought all women get together and talk about stuff like that with each other. I just cannot IMAGINE doing that with my guy friends, ever.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Married but Happy said:


> The internet is a good source, if you're careful about picking the sites to use, or have a good bullsh*t and bias filter. Aside from that, I'd _guess _that many women get their "advice" from Cosmo and even less reliable sources!


I stopped reading Cosmo eons ago when once of the sex advice "to please your man" was to "lick his eyelids." 

Done.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

Jellybeans said:


> I stopped reading Cosmo eons ago when once of the sex advice "to please your man" was to "lick his eyelids."
> 
> Done.


:rofl:

For real ? That's INSANE !
Now, if she could suck off one of my contacts, the would really turn me on........NOT.


----------



## mpgunner (Jul 15, 2014)

Doesn't porn really teach you self gratification? A guy watching just porn learns nothing on how to really please a woman. IMHO.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

mpgunner said:


> Doesn't porn really teach you self gratification? A guy watching just porn learns nothing on how to really please a woman. IMHO.


This is very informative:
Back At It: Auntie Angel Shows Ladies A Wild Grapefruit Technique To Service A D*ck! | New Video


:lol:


----------



## DayDream (May 25, 2011)

UMP said:


> Wife hates porn. I've tried to introduce it while together and it's always a fail. I myself, try to stay away from it when alone. Not always successful, but have been doing really well. I just thought all women get together and talk about stuff like that with each other. I just cannot IMAGINE doing that with my guy friends, ever.


I never got into discussing that private stuff with other women other than to complain that I'm not getting any.


----------



## DayDream (May 25, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> I stopped reading Cosmo eons ago when once of the sex advice "to please your man" was to "lick his eyelids."
> 
> Done.


Whaaaaaa???? :scratchhead:


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

UMP said:


> For real ? That's INSANE !


FOR real. 



UMP said:


> Now, if she could suck off one of my contacts, the would really turn me on........NOT.


:rofl:


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

Rowan said:


> ETA: I've never had a detailed conversation about the specifics of my sex life with any of my female friends. Nor have I ever heard of any ladies I know IRL actually doing that.


Ditto, I've never talked about my sexlife with anybody other than my partner. None of my friends have tried talking to me about their intimate lives either. I just that was something fictional women on tv did, just like pillow fights in lingerie with your girlfriends.


----------



## Happilymarried25 (Mar 19, 2014)

Online, like this forum. Sex is a topic that I never discuss with my friends or sisters.


----------



## thefam (Sep 9, 2014)

I don't talk to anyone IRL about MY sex life. Some of my friends and relatives talk to me about it. I have discussed it on TAM though. 

I dislike porn but I did manage to find a tasteful website that offered live instructional video on various sex acts and positions. I liked it because the voice over included a lot of verbiage about emotions, intimacy and bonding. I was specifically looking for instructions on giving a good BJ but I wish I had book marked it to share with others who might be interested. I have never been able to find it again.


----------



## kag123 (Feb 6, 2012)

http://www.nerve.com/advice/ridicul...-miserable-sex-life-emcosmopolitan-em-edition

^That's some great cosmo writing summarized for you.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Porn is not the place where a man should go to learn to please a woman. Porn is made to please men, the positions are such to get good camera angles. You see men going down on women and their mouths are wide open with the tip of the tongue sticking out like he's trying to flick a light switch while touching as little of the switch as he can. Baby, don't do it that way...

Go to the experts, get some books on the particular subject you're interested in but the best place is to get your partner to open up and tell you what she likes or doesn't like!

Unfortunately, that is really hard for a lot of women to do. But it can be slowly, gently and methodically coaxed out of them.

The next time she asks for a back scratch, make her tell you where she wants it scratched, how soft/hard, how fast/slow, when to switch it up or not. When she is sated from a great back scratch suggest she give you that kind of feed back during sex some time.

Do not assume the kind of touch you like is what she will like!

Talk to your partner about what you like and what you want. If you can do so easily it will make it a little bit easier for her to also do it.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

I get sex ideas from reading dirty stories on smut-R-us, aka Literotica.com


----------



## vms (Dec 17, 2014)

The Internet. My sex life is not a topic for discussion with anyone I'm not having sex WITH.


----------



## ChristianGrey (Nov 27, 2014)

National Geographic.

Nobody teaches a bird how to fly or a fish how to swim.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Books ....LOVE BOOKS.. ...any specific subject I have my mind twirling around.. I go in search of a Book on it...checking out Amazon.com reviews...if it sounds it's getting to the heart of what I am seeking... I will be a sucker to buy it ! 

Internet articles... FORUMS.. ask a question, let the ideas pour in... that's what got me hooked posting here.. darn it.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

mpgunner said:


> Doesn't porn really teach you self gratification? A guy watching just porn learns nothing on how to really please a woman. IMHO.


Magazine form.. some may read the articles !...

My H had 300 Playboys under his bed when he was a teen.. he told me he'd read many of those articles... among other things and really ..this was his only exposure to sex education.. 

I always felt he was a fine lover, had me orgasming from day 1.. I never complained.. 

He also said he read some from Hustler, but they were SICK & demeaning...when they did an article on STD's -they gave it up close and GRAPHIC.. which kept him from wanting to just do anyone..


----------



## Mr.Fisty (Nov 4, 2014)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Books ....LOVE BOOKS.. ...any specific subject I have my mind twirling around.. I go in search of a Book on it...checking out Amazon.com reviews...if it sounds it's getting to the heart of what I am seeking... I will be a sucker to buy it !
> 
> Internet articles... FORUMS.. ask a question, let the ideas pour in... that's what got me hooked posting here.. darn it.



When I saw this thread, I thought about how funny it would be with a pop-up book. The ones with moveable tabs so you can get the motion as well.


----------



## WillowGirl (Jan 9, 2015)

I've talked with my girlfriends about sexy stuff. It's awkward, but helpful. Online info too, just googling how to's or different techniques. I've had some pretty open discussions wtih partners as well - I love being able to have intimate discussions, but it's not something everyone can do. 



UMP said:


> This is very informative:
> Back At It: Auntie Angel Shows Ladies A Wild Grapefruit Technique To Service A D*ck! | New Video
> 
> 
> :lol:


I'd believe Auntie Angel - she's got a pretty big diamond on the all important finger, so her technique MUST be good.


----------

